# Stylopora growth show off.



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Saw some reef pics I took way back. I didn't notice that my stylo has grew that much in six month.

August 14, 15


Feb 25, 16



Hybrid lights really works.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats a beautiful stylo congrats


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Alex for ur kind words. I was shocked as well to see the difference as will.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't grow styles for the life of me. 
Nice colony!


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks. It is one of my favor coral as well.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw it in person and its a beautiful piece!


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks mark. I am sure your new frag will have the same potential after few months growth.


----------

